# Bryony's Avatar



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Nome : That thread link allowed me to recover most of it, and as people appeared to still want to debate it, here it is.

Remember please : keep it clean, no abuse - logical discussion only, or the whole thing will get deleted.

Thanks
David




Just like the people arrested resently were only looking at photos of kids


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 20, 2004)

oh no!!!!......please dont let this turn into something grotty....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

I like her wiggling, jiggling avatar! Reminds me of 'I dream of Genie'  Leave her alone :evil:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 20, 2004)

i reckon its pritty cool too......


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

well i like it, otherwise i wouldn't have it 

just enjoy it while it lasts cause if its toooooo distracting i bet i will be asked to remove it 

bounce bounce bounce


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 20, 2004)

i cant see avatars for sum reason at them moment but is it a anime girl kind like sailor mon running


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

Be honest guys you have seen that one before.....think back a year or so....


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate to be a sook, but I think it's in really bad taste.

Also, I use the computers at uni, and people next to me assume that I'm looking at some dirty site or something.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

thats cause you are!!!!


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

As far as Im concerned, Bryony has the best avatar here. i have been sitting here since i got to work at 9am and i can't pull my eyes away. :shock: thanks bryony you cheered me up. 8)


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

lol
glad to be some help


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I hate to be a sook, but I think it's in really bad taste.
> 
> Also, I use the computers at uni, and people next to me assume that I'm looking at some dirty site or something.



I second that, can we have it censored or whatever it is that the mods do??


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> I second that, can we have it censored or whatever it is that the mods do??



what the hell is there to censor?????
there is nothing there to censor!!!!

stop being a bloody wuss


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Actually, i want it deleted. I was just trying to be nice about it.

This being a family site and all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Whats bought this on Brodes???


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm on sherm side lets all grow up and get rid of the soft porn


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

what is wrong with a bubbley blonde chick doing a 'peak-a-boo' to everyone?????
i wish your ugly avatar would be banned cause i can't stand it but i kept my mouth shut


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

what wrong? well let just say that there are plenty of other sites I can go to on the we to get bouncey blonds playing peek-a-boo I shouldnt have to put up with it here


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

GO BRYONY!!!!! ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!!! SORRY JUST DANCING TO THE BEAT.
NO CENSORSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on Bryony, play the game, get rid of that ribbon


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes I have worse under my bed and I have worse on my computer. The difference is that my kids don't see that but they do see Byrony's avatar.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm shocked at the avatar! Who'd do such a thing lol Oh look twins :shock: :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Its a chick, with a ribbon wrapped around her breasts which are bouncing. OMG Lets censor it! it might offend people



Yes, some people will be offended, I am one of them.[
You have really gone too far there mate, that's not cool at all. There's a big difference between not wanting soft porn shoved in your face (this is different from censorship, no one has said we should eliminate soft porn or peoples' ability to view it, just that this isn't the place to have it shoved in your face) and killing people because of their genetic background. I'm all for joking around, but you've seriously offended me there.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

*ITS A CARTOON*

its like sailor moon

i really can't see the problem


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

In some countries even the showing of hair is offensive. Political correctness gone stupid IMHO!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> i really can't see the problem



How things have changed over the past couple of decades :roll:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> I'm shocked at the avatar! Who'd do such a thing lol Oh look twins :shock: :wink:





he he he he
i love it moosey!!!!!
ROFL!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 20, 2004)

Eh?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

Roflmao Magster


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

nice jubblies mags!!!!!!

are they yours?


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

No its nothing like sailor moon at least not the episodes I have watch with my children.

Maybe your thinking of the henti/manga cartoon that you can download from the internet. I don't let my children watch them nor should my kids be subjected to soft porn on a reptile descussion site.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Ahhahahahahahahahaha that's priceless Mags! ROFPML


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

Actually I don't think that my 6 year old and 4 year old are ever left at home alone to be able to look at my porn. 

Even if they did that my personal problem at home not a public internet site


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

you crack me up bryony!!! legend!!!
YOU MUSH HAVE BEEN ON THE BAROCCA SOMTHING VISIOUS LATLY YOU HAVE SO MUCH B-B- BOUNCE


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

I JUST SAW MAGPIES AVATAR. i fell off my chair laughing. classic!!! :lol:


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello Bry

YOU GO GIRL as a female i do not see anything wrong with it its just a cartoon a VERY happy one at that i say keep it.And the post about while you are working ppl next to you think your looking at porn come on WHAT YOU doing on APS while your at work???????????????????

Bry keep it hun 

PS bry PM me where you get them from heheheheheheh



PK


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

did you turn 6 this year baritji?


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 20, 2004)

lmao mags,i think you need a bit of support there matey and i bet you never fall flat on your face..

Wow some people are very sensitive aren't they,maybe a chill pill will sort em out...I see that sort of thing everyday 100 fold just going down the street and there's kids everywhere too...lighten up peoples!!!

Go the bonce bounce!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Moclobe said:


> No its nothing like sailor moon at least not the episodes I have watch with my children.
> 
> Maybe your thinking of the henti/manga cartoon that you can download from the internet. I don't let my children watch them nor should my kids be subjected to soft porn on a reptile descussion site.



do NOT personally attack me and make assumptions

it is a cartoon that is NOT soft porn or any porn for that matter,
it is a *C-A-R-T-O-O-N*


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> And the post about while you are working ppl next to you think your looking at porn come on WHAT YOU doing on APS while your at work???



I'm mucking around looking at reptile stuff among other things, while I can't think of what to write next on a very nasty genetics report. I'm not at all ashamed of that. I don't want to be looking at porn and I can actually get kicked out of the labs if someone near me sees that sort of thing and gets offended.

I'm suprised that you as a woman are comfortable with that kind of thing, I mean, feminism is stupid and it's a good thing that these days most women have realised that, but women acting like sex objects is just as bad in the opposite direction. Do you want to be taken seriously or as an object?


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

pythonkisses said:


> YOU GO GIRL as a female i do not see anything wrong with it its just a cartoon a VERY happy one at that i say keep it.
> PK



i am also a female and do not take offence to it either, thanx PK

i am at work and my work mates don't see a problem with it either......and thats including my boss

this cartoon was emailed to me and my work email has censorship and it didn't pick this up as being rude


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

you know what i love most about this discussion. the longer it goes the more of bryony's avatar we get to see.
keep right on replying girl.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> you know what i love most about this discussion. the longer it goes the more of bryony's avatar we get to see.
> keep right on replying girl.



You know, if you like soft porn so much, there are plenty of web sites you would love, actually, take a walk down the street or through a shopping centre, the most popular fashion trend for women over the past few years has been 'slut'.


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

Moclobe said:


> I don't let my children watch them nor should my kids be subjected to *soft porn* on a reptile descussion site.





OMG now this is funny its not like its showing nipples or anything they would see more on tv and at school you see more on the news these days if everyone thinks this offensive you don't watch to much telly do you.

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

PK


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

I have 2 spam filters on my email and I still get spam. 

And yes I have received emails from my boss that are worse than you avatar it still doesn't make you use of soft porn on a public descussion site acceptable.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> I'm suprised that you as a woman are comfortable with that kind of thing, I mean, feminism is stupid and it's a good thing that these days most women have realised that, but women acting like sex objects is just as bad in the opposite direction. Do you want to be taken seriously or as an object?



i do not care what people percieve of me from this fun avatar, if people will be shallow enough to judge me from an avatar :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Okay how about all you whingers just leave APS.



Baritji, I will not leave because there are many things I like about this site, Bryony included. I do not dislike her, in fact I've met her and think she's a great girl and APS is a richer place for having her here. I just dislike this avatar and think it's inappropriate. If you do not like my whinging and think that disliking something about this site is enough to be worth leaving over, then do so.


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

Actually PK I watch quite a bit of TV I also watch porn movies and look at "dirty" magazines. What I don't do is let my children watch too much TV nor do they seen the porn. Nor do I subject other people to the porn that I watch.


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 20, 2004)

byrony I don't jugde you by your avatar and have no problem with you personally but I do object to my family being subjected to softporn cartoon or not on a public discussion site


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

you can't remove if its over 60mins.....


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

BRYONY AVATAR TO ME THAT BRY IS A FUN LOVING OUT THERE GIRL WHO TAKES SOME RISKS IN HER LIFE HAPPY GO LUCKY GIRL KEEP THEM UP BRY AM ON YOUR SIDE HERE.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm offended I can't see breasts lol


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

:roll: ITS A CARTOON GET OVER IT GOD :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> OMG now this is funny its not like its showing nipples or anything they would see more on tv and at school you see more on the news these days if everyone thinks this offensive you don't watch to much telly do you.



To me, porn has little to do with whether or not nipples are showing, in fact, some pictures which don't show nipples or other 'bits' can be very offensive and some which do are not. It is what you do with your body and how it is displayed that make something 'pornographic'. A native woman from a culture which considers female chests to be much the same as mens' walking around topless does not offend me at all, but a girl showing off her boobs through clothes, along the lines of the jumpy avatar, acting like a sex object etc is offensive and in my opinion pornographic. It is the attitude of the woman (or man), not what bits you can see.

And no, I don't watch much telly at all, but I'm hardly sheltered, I know what goes on, I get passively exposed to porn almost every day and I don't like it.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Instead of making a huge deal out of my avatar you all could of PM'ed me and asked nicley for me to remove it. I like it and do not take offence.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 20, 2004)

lol lol lol
the really funniest most laughingest thing about this is...
that exact avatar was used by a diferent female member less than 12 months ago.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > but a girl showing off her boobs through clothes, along the lines of the jumpy avatar, acting like a sex object.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talking *WOOF* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

really mags?
COOL!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> SDAJI....dude its not porn soft or otherwise, i do not see any pubic region i do not see any nipple it is not porn. I've got heaps of porn so i know



You don't need to see nipples or genitals for something to be porn. That avatar is clearly depicting a woman as a frail minded sex object, this counts as porn to me, and is exactly the kind of thing which causes little 8-12 yr old girls to dress like prostitutes. I see this all the time and it makes me sick! Have you seen these little girls acting and dressing that way? The other day I went to a shopping centre and within about 45 mins saw about a dozen girls of about this age, dressed sluttier than I've seen prostitutes on the job dressed. I hate political correctness in many ways, but this kind of thing is just wrong, and it is these images (among other things) which give these young girls the idea that being a woman is being a stupid slut, and it gives little boys the idea that that's the way women are, and then, when that generation grows up, this is the very situation which we will have, and this situation is rapidly coming upon us with a significant proportion of the population.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

i like mags avatar!!!!!!
can we share?
then i will (temporarily) remove this one


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

considering she hasn't a brain and is a cartoon I suppose you could call her a 'mindless bimbo' :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> considering she hasn't a brain and is a cartoon I suppose you could call her a 'mindless bimbo' :lol:



with big jubblies!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> but a girl showing off her boobs through clothes, along the lines of the jumpy avatar, acting like a sex object.
> 
> 
> Keep talking WOOF



I couldn't help but laugh out loud at that one  Which is a bit embarrasing when I'm surrounded by people and staring at many pairs of bouncing breasts! After I'd typed that line, I knew someone would have to quote me with a remark like that


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Hahahahahaha Sdaji - I love stirring the pot  :wink:


----------



## ether (Oct 20, 2004)

Whoever finds that offensive is a cat!! Its nowhere near soft porn. Its a cartoon girl bouncing her tits up and down. If wasnt wearing a top then yes maybe you could call it soft porn......BUT SHE IS.

Put it this way if you call that soft porn then there is nothing to stop a 7 yr old going down to their local newsagent and buying a Ralph ot FHM....trust me these contain a lot more of what many of you call "soft porn" than Bryony's avatar!!!

I dont find it offensive in any way shape or form, its actually quite amusing for the average 16 yr old (B'day yesterday!!!   ).

As they say 'Build a bridge and get over it!!

Regards Alex


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Whoever finds that offensive is a cat!! Its nowhere near soft porn. Its a cartoon girl bouncing her tits up and down. If wasnt wearing a top then yes maybe you could call it soft porn......BUT SHE IS.



It is obviously a depiction of a girl bouncing her breasts so that guys will drool over her as an object. This is porn.



> Put it this way if you call that soft porn then there is nothing to stop a 7 yr old going down to their local newsagent and buying a Ralph ot FHM....trust me these contain a lot more of what many of you call "soft porn" than Bryony's avatar!!!



Did I say that it was good that 7 yr olds can buy Ralph?



> I dont find it offensive in any way shape or form, its actually quite amusing for the average 16 yr old (B'day yesterday!!! ).



It's a shame, but you're not in the minority with views like that. Where have morals gone?


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

I agree bryony and anyone who does it is a bad bad sdaji


----------



## ether (Oct 20, 2004)

pornography- Sexually explicit pictures, writing, or other material whose primary purpose is to cause sexual arousal. 

Bryonys avatar is not sexually expilcit and it doesent arouse me...


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 20, 2004)

you can understand where sdaji is coming from though......these young girls you see all the time dressed like pro's later leads to rape and other sex crimes. 

I don't care regardless about the avatar, no worse then my monkey beating off.....


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

7 pages of 'discussion' for my little bouncy, bubbley, fun loving happy avatar


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> I don't care regardless about the avatar, no worse then my monkey beating off.....



your monkey was soooooooo funny!
i didn't take offence to that cause it was a cartoon and an animal......and monkeys do it in the pressence of children at zoo's and stuff any way


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> why do you say she is frail minded........... because she has blonde hair and blue eyes. I think you are just steriotyping all the blondes out there.





> I agree bryony and anyone who does it is a bad bad sdaji



Okay, now I am actually displeased with you personally. I had not even mentioned the words 'blue' or 'blonde' and when I said she looked frail minded it had nothing to do with her hair or eye colour. It was more to do with the bouncing boobs, slutty behaviour and all... Please don't accuse me of stereotyping people on that basis. I know you're probably joking, but personal attacks like that aren't nice and as you may have noticed, I have not done that to you in this thread and have even pointed out that I like and respect Bry as a person.


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

"depicting a woman as a frail minded sex object, this counts as porn to me, and is exactly the kind of thing which causes little 8-12 yr old girls to dress like prostitutes."

ITS THE PARENTS FAULT IF THEY LET THERE GIRLS/BOYS GO OUTSIDE DRESSED LIKE THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Okay, now I am actually displeased with you personally. I had not even mentioned the words 'blue' or 'blonde' and when I said she looked frail minded it had nothing to do with her hair or eye colour. It was more to do with the bouncing boobs, slutty behaviour and all... Please don't accuse me of stereotyping people on that basis. I know you're probably joking, but personal attacks like that aren't nice and as you may have noticed, I have not done that to you in this thread and have even pointed out that I like and respect Bry as a person.



i did not mean to personally attack you how i read it i thought you were stereotyping, sorry matey


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> "depicting a woman as a frail minded sex object, this counts as porn to me, and is exactly the kind of thing which causes little 8-12 yr old girls to dress like prostitutes."
> 
> ITS THE PARENTS FAULT IF THEY LET THERE GIRLS/BOYS GO OUTSIDE DRESSED LIKE THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE.



The parents should take better care of their children, yes. Part of that would be not letting them get exposed to women depicting themselves as sex objects, thus eliminating the reason for these little girls wanting to act that way, and note that parents can't watch their kids 24/7 and they'll change what they're wearing and act as they please during these times.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

Nuh!


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> and note that parents can't watch their kids 24/7 and they'll change what they're wearing and act as they please during these times.



i have to agree with that, the girls at my school did it all the time


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Young girls dress like that because their parent allow them to. Yes parents can't watch their children all the time but who washes the kids clothes?

the avatar is a girl jumping in the air. when girls jump in the air their boobs bounce. when girls have big boobs they bounce alot.
this does not have anything to do with a persons intelligence and assuming someone is frail minded because of the motion of their breasts is stereotyping as far as i am concerned


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> i did not mean to personally attack you how i read it i thought you were stereotyping, sorry matey



Okay, thanks for the appology. I thought it was clear that I was refering to the slutty behaviour of the girl and not her hair and eye colour... but hey, there ya go 

Bryony, as I've said, and I hope you understand, I'm not attacking you personally and I'm not meaning to say that you're like your avatar.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

good, good
thanx for the clarification, i know that you wouldn't do that anyway.....

but i still don't see the problem with it matey, if anyone should take offence it should be the females and so far PK and i are the only one that have spoken up and we don't take offence


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> and I'm not meaning to say that you're like your avatar.



Byrony is *SO *hot! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 20, 2004)

how funny, i reached my 2000th + post talking about bouncing


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

Come on ladies, lend your support, (pardon the pun  ), to Bryony


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bryony said:


> how funny, i reached my 2000th + post talking about bouncing




i think i have doubled my number of posts just in this thread.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Come on ladies, lend your support, (pardon the pun ), to Bryony



Are you asking them to say that it's okay to act like a sex object?


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Sorry if my avatar causes offence to the beautiful Bryony and the wonderful Sammie.
> 
> I know you guys will pm me if you have probs with it  Because I know you are mature, sensible and reasonable young women



Baritji...... all i caqn say is YOU DA MAN!!!
Love the avatar.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Hahahaha Brodes - more like an avatar for the 'Nursing Mothers Site' lmao


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

Baritji, please see my post to you in the snakehandler thread.


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 20, 2004)

well lock your kids up till there 18 Part of that would be not letting them get exposed to women depicting themselves as sex objects so no music no tv no mags no nothing sex is everywhere you go its even on the back of buses i know where my kids are 24/7 if kids dress like that the parents should say something i know i have seen so many young girls lately dressed like pros and a belly full which makes me mad as hell i even went up and said something to this group of young girls which i ended up at the police station even the cops were on my side due to the place the girls where in. So in a way i know what you mean but this has all come from this CARTOON now everyone start posting about snakes or something plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


lol

I'll Start Strop still wont eat any ideas



PK


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2004)

I recently heard that dogs can't look up.
Is this true?


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > Come on ladies, lend your support, (pardon the pun ), to Bryony
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking them to say that it's okay to act like a sex object?



I think he might be saying if the girls are not offened then why are you?
correct me if im wrong africancichlidau


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

and a camel can't spit straight in a 40 mile per hour wind!


----------



## Tommo (Oct 20, 2004)

i say join the revolution, brodie has the right idea


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2004)

What does this have to do with Strop not eating? Did the camel spit on his rat while the dog was looking up at it?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> well lock your kids up till there 18 Part of that would be not letting them get exposed to women depicting themselves as sex objects so no music no tv no mags no nothing sex is everywhere you go its even on the back of buses i know where my kids are 24/7 if kids dress like that the parents should say something i know i have seen so many young girls lately dressed like pros and a belly full which makes me mad as hell i even went up and said something to this group of young girls which i ended up at the police station even the cops were on my side due to the place the girls where in. So in a way i know what you mean but this has all come from this CARTOON now everyone start posting about snakes or something



PK, do you see the flaw in what you're saying? If you don't like young girls dressing like sluts, then you shouldn't like images of women acting like sluts. It's no good to say that it's all around, so why fight it, wouldn't it be easier to just take part in it? Each one of us can make one person's difference. If we, as individuals set examples to children as intelligent, respectable people who do not present themselves as objects, some children will see that, be impressed and want to be that way.

And no, I'm not saying that I'm a perfect example, I do my best but have my own flaws, don't use them against me, unless you see me saying that they're okay, in which case feel free to give me hell.

BTW, yes, this has all come from a cartoon, but so what? It's been a thought provoking discussion, this is a good thing.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> I think he might be saying if the girls are not offened then why are you?
> correct me if im wrong africancichlidau



Apparently because they don't seem to have realised that this is the kind of thing which warps our perception of what people are and that this type of thing leads to young girls acting like sluts.


----------



## phantom (Oct 20, 2004)

well i think its cool


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > I think he might be saying if the girls are not offened then why are you?
> > correct me if im wrong africancichlidau
> 
> 
> ...





SHOULDN'T IT BE UP TO THE CHILDS PARENTS TO TEACH THE KIDS HOW TO MAKE DECISIONS FOR THEMSELVES AND NOT BE COMPLETELY INFLUENCED AND OUTRAGED BY IMAGES THAT DON'T REALLY MATTER IN THE GREATER SCHEEM OF THINGS.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

soulweaver now i am offened. I DEMAND HE BE SHOT ON SITE.
seeing as though i work with him it will be my responsibility. see you tomorrow dead man i mean soulweaver. muhhahahah :twisted:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> SHOULDN'T IT BE UP TO THE CHILDS PARENTS TO TEACH THE KIDS HOW TO MAKE DECISIONS FOR THEMSELVES AND NOT BE COMPLETELY INFLUENCED AND OUTRAGED BY IMAGES THAT DON'T REALLY MATTER IN THE GREATER SCHEEM OF THINGS.



We should all do our part by setting as good an example as we can to each other and especially young children, which are represented in the people who use this site. The job of a parent is made easier if they don't have to constantly explain why everything around their child is bad, wrong, misleading, inappropriate etc etc. Parents can only do so much and it is unrealistic to expect that a good parent will always be able to guide a child in the right direction when so much of the world is giving such a strong message to the contrary. Additionally, as members of the community, we should be responsible enough to accept that many parents are not fit to be parents and we should try to act as examples for these children to follow. I know that my parents didn't do a wonderful job of raising me, and I know that it was only through seeing people other than my parents as role models that allowed me to realise that an ideal woman isn't a slut, among many other lessons I've learned along the way in my 20 something years of life. Parents aren't the only thing that influences children, they never have been, never will be and never should be.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

This is the funniest thing i've read in a long time........if theres a bigger bunch of whinging, whinning, totally boring , annoying bunch of imbeciles on the net i haven't found them....grow up!

If Bry wants that as her avatar let her have it.....it's not new like i said before think back a year or so....back in the day of Mags and super jugs.

I can't for the life of me work out what you lot are arguing about :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> If Bry wants that as her avatar let her have it.....it's not new like i said before think back a year or so....back in the day of Mags and super jugs.



So if something has happened before, it's justification for it to happen again? I wasn't around when it was used last time, and would have been offended if I was.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

To my knowledge nothing bad was said about either avatar and the people who had them changed them when they felt like it......i remember them being around for quite a while.


MUST WE SUCK THE FUN OUT OF EVERYTHING ON THIS SITE? Just incase a small number of people get offended?


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

cool.... we've managed to stretch this argument out for 10 pages. all because of a stupid cartoon girl. thanks bryony for making my work day go heaps faster and sadji nothing personal. chill out man you'll have a heart attack. just stirring. its what i do when bored


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

dugadugabowbow said:


> To my knowledge nothing bad was said about either avatar and the people who had them changed them when they felt like it......i remember them being around for quite a while.
> 
> 
> MUST WE SUCK THE FUN OUT OF EVERYTHING ON THIS SITE? Just incase a small number of people get offended?



i've had a great time.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> and sadji nothing personal. chill out man you'll have a heart attack. just stirring. its what i do when bored



Believe it or not, I'm not in the least bit stirred (well, I was briefly over that thing baritji said about sherman :evil: )
Getting utterly sidetracked is what I do when I'm trying to work, I've actually found this conversation quite relaxing between very stressful stints at writing a paragraph or two on my report. Perhaps the lovely scenery has helped me


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Sdaji one question......what the hell are you bangin on about?I see no conection at all to Brys avatar.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > and sadji nothing personal. chill out man you'll have a heart attack. just stirring. its what i do when bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats the ****. chilllllllll mannnnn


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Hey Sdaji one question......what the hell are you bangin on about?I see no conection at all to Brys avatar



Surely you're joking.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

Who on earth would have had an avatar like that in the past?..hmmmm..I can't recall the name lol I think he also posted a poll on it! hahahaha


----------



## Stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

lmao think that might do it brodie


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

No i'm not joking...the stuff your talking about is an extreme... a cartoon avatar is just a little bit different.

Gotta love the world today one or two small minded people wreck the fun for everyone else.......well thats life i guess.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 20, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Gregory (Oct 20, 2004)

We are the world....we are the children...........


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> Gotta love the world today one or two small minded people wreck the fun for everyone else.......well thats life i guess.



Gotta love the world, full of apathetic people not willing to do little bits here and there because each little bit on its own seems so small and insignificant.

If you want to look at porn, go for it. Get yourself as much hardcore porn as you like, I'm not against adults having access to it, but children read this stuff and can get the wrong idea.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

When did i say i wanted to look at porn? 


That avatar is not porn nor will it ever be......kids seeing things on the net ain't my problem....so i could care less.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 20, 2004)

..or then again they could wake up and cop an eyeful of crotch grinding, hip shakin', booty rompin' breast poppin' action on Video Hits every Saturday morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Oct 20, 2004)

Moose you are so right mate.....i don't hear people complaining about that.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2004)

> ..or then again they could wake up and cop an eyeful of crotch grinding, hip shakin', booty rompin' breast poppin' action on Video Hits every Saturday morning





> Moose you are so right mate.....i don't hear people complaining about that.



Some do, and rightly so. The things you see on the telly, and everywhere else would have been unthinkable not so long ago, even within my memory, and not suprisingly, you now see 10 year olds dressed and acting like prostitutes, which would have been equally unthinkable within my lifetime.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 21, 2004)

found some of the thread....


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2004)

Hope you weren't hiding it down your top Bry


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 21, 2004)

Hell when meg choose this avatar last year... it didn't upset anyone that i can recall.........
good one bry... i like it, i have a a collection of avatars i can't use here due to the limits of size...and some are a little more real than this cartoon...

cheers


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2004)

They'd probably fit in a PM though Razza


----------



## Parko (Oct 21, 2004)

man it must suck to be offended by insignificant things.


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 21, 2004)

Why afro what sort you want... i got heaps
from fantasy dragons wizards to movie's etc and some that move etc from silent bob and chris farley to ying yang symbels...
also some scanty clad women..  

cheers


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2004)

Umm, now let me think!


----------



## Parko (Oct 21, 2004)

duck for cover! afro's thinking! Somethings gotta explode, lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2004)

Nah Parko, I'm not jumping up and down


----------



## Hickson (Oct 21, 2004)

I can't believe so much discussion has been spent on Bry's new avatar. I'm also surprised at who's been offended by it, and the fact they believe it to be soft porn. Well, they're entitled to their opinions, no matter how wrong I think they are!

All i can say is, never ever, EVER go to the beach. Your sensibilities will be irrepairably damaged! 

If you think Bry's avatar is soft porn, I can't imagine what you would call topless women bouncing up and down on the beach, wearing only some little piece of thin material to hide their modesty. 

The fact that general society considers this to be acceptable, in a venue that is a safe place for the whole family to visit, probably will make no difference to their opinions.



Hix


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 21, 2004)

Hix... man tell where this beach is at and i'm there....


----------



## Hickson (Oct 21, 2004)

Ummm....it's on the coast Razz. You might have some up near you. Wait till the sun comes back out and then go for a trek across the sands. Don't need binoculars, the beach is an environment abundant in 'birdlife' and they are habituated to passersby so you can get quite close.



Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2004)

> If you think Bry's avatar is soft porn, I can't imagine what you would call topless women bouncing up and down on the beach, wearing only some little piece of thin material to hide their modesty.



I'm off to bed now, Thank you Hix for making my dreams so much more pleasant 

Night all  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hickson (Oct 21, 2004)

Anything to oblige Afro!



Hix


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2004)

This is all quite interesting I think.
The people with the problem with the avatar, and the problem with such negative ideologies, are the ones who are re-inforcing such ideologies by reproducing them by attaching them to the avatar.

Children, who are yet to learn of 'objectification' would only link it to the avatar because an authority had taught them to. Am I making any sense? Lol. :roll: 

Something can only be 'soft porn' if you allow it to be so within your realm of understanding...and your children will only be 'negatively effected' by it if they are taught that such things are actually negative.

I agree that this particular avatar was created as a fan-service, it's very typical for that genre of anime. It doesn't matter that it's 'just a cartoon'. Whether or not you yourself are offended or aroused by it is irrelevent (I think anyway). It was created as a fan-service, plain and simple. It's not hentai, but it's in the same vein. I guess what I'm getting at, is that it's obviously playing to the objectification of women. Everyone (including the people supporting the avatar) repeatedly mentions the bouncing of the cartoon's breasts. That, to me, is objectification. The males who've been promoting said bouncing are further re-inforcing the sexual connotations.

But then, it's only an image on the screen, it's all of our own realities and perceptions that are turning it into a debate about sex in society. *There is nothing sexually explicit in the denotation of the cartoon.* It's the connotations that hold the real problem. I think that's what should be debated.

I'll go away now. Lol :roll: :wink: 

Oh, and I'm not taking sides by the way, I'm just using this as an arena to put all these damn theories I'm learning to use. Can't half tell huh? :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 22, 2004)

thats just wat i was trying to say now only if i knew what it ment


----------



## Nome (Oct 22, 2004)

The difference in our society today, especially concerning the way young girls are dressing, shows that the children have been negatively affected. You can't say an 8 year-old wearing a T-shirt with the slogan "pretty pussy" and a sexy looking cartoon girl picture under it is a positive advancement of our culture. Yes, the people who make these clothes in girl's sizes are to blame as well, but someone has to buy them for the kids, and society accepts them wearing it.

What worries me is the level of acceptance we as a society now have to sexually explicit images and behaviour. I am trying to correctly raise my children, boy and girl aged 5 and 3 in this environment, and these images everywhere makes that difficult. It is in their face all the time. I don't want my daughter to grow up thinking a happy girl is one that has large breasts and wrapped in nothing but a ribbon. Nor do I want my son to grow up thinking that women are sexual objects. These images, such as the avatar being discussed, reinforces this. Cartoon or not, the message behind them is the same. My kids like to look over my shoulder when I'm on here, as they like the reptiles pics in some of the avatars, and now I'm finding myself minimizing the screen so they do not see things such as this avatar.

I don't wish to get into the pedantics of what is porn, but this is an image of a happy girl, wearing nothing but a ribbon, and her breasts are bouncing. Like it or not, there is a sexual message behind this, and one I do not wish to expose my children too. Yes, I cannot shelter them from everything and it is everywhere, but I don't like seeing it on a site where I spend a good deal of my internet time, and them seeing it here. 

Just my $0.02, nothing personal.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2004)

First off, this is also nothing personal, just my opinion.

I totally agree that it's a negative thing that society has become so tolerant of sexually explicite images becomming common-place. No children should grow up thinking that images such as this avartar depict a be all and end all reality.

But...

I'm pretty sure I dedicated a little paragraph stating that the avatar objectified women, and that it is purely fan-service. By 'fan-service', I mean..hmm..it was created to be sexually suggestive. That's it's intent and purpose. The majority viewership (is that a word?Lol) of anime that would depict such an image, is male, many of which apparently see the females in anime to be sexually desireable. It's a service to those fans to create an image such as this.

What I was attempting to say, is that it's not the *image* that's the problem. It's the stigma attached to it. The image is nothing more than a smiling girl jumping up and down. Physics states that her breasts will bounce.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 22, 2004)

again just what i was trying to say if u 2 keep posting like these im really gunna need to get me a dictionary


----------



## Nome (Oct 22, 2004)

I was not personally replying to your post, just the topic in general, so sorry if that didn't come across, could be something to do that I find myself still awake and posting on here at a ridiculous hour. I wan't personally attacking your opinion, I quite liked your perspective and argument on the whole issue.



> What I was attempting to say, is that it's not the image that's the problem. It's the stigma attached to it. The image is nothing more than a smiling girl jumping up and down. Physics states that her breasts will bounce.



She is smiling, she is jumping, but she is wrapped in a ribbon with nothing else on, and the ribbon is strategically placed to cover certain areas. I do believe that the image itself is the problem, as well as the stigma attached. As you mentioned, 'it was created to be sexually suggestive'.

Just my opinion :wink:


----------



## Law (Oct 22, 2004)

So where do we draw the line?

Each to his/her own I say and if you dont like it, skim past it as fast as ya can and dont dwell on it.

I vote Let Bry Be!


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nome: That's cool. The fact that you quoted me threw me a little, 'cause yeah, alot of what we said was in the same vein as each other.  

*Shakes head* You're so right, things start to get a little hazy so early in the morning. Lol :roll:


----------



## Nome (Oct 22, 2004)

lol, yeah sorry, it appeared I hit the 'quote' button instead of the reply, I noticed later. I thought I deleted it, but only half of it it seemed. My bad, and I was a little brain fogged at that hour.

What were we doing still up at 4 am anyway? :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Oct 22, 2004)

10 pages of total shyte......is that a record?


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

nah......there is way more it would be about 15 pages of total shyte but the mods deleted them cause they were rude


----------



## NoOne (Oct 22, 2004)

Well congrats Bry see what you have inspired  

Long live the BOUNCE FACTOR! i says.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Long live Will Farrell!! Now theres an avatar for the ages!!!

Crack up!!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2004)

> and your children will only be 'negatively effected' by it if they are taught that such things are actually negative.



What a load of nonsense. Children will be more negatively affected by things if they aren't taught that these things are bad, this is exactly what causes them to accept them as normal.



> There is nothing sexually explicit in the denotation of the cartoon. It's the connotations that hold the real problem. I think that's what should be debated.



Of course, it is completely obvious that this avatar is designed to depict a woman as a sex object.

This is completely different from going to the beach etc, as some have suggested. When you're at the beach, you wear less because you want to swim and get exposed to the sun (well, then there are people who do it for exhibitionist reasons too). It's really silly to say that the avatar isn't soft porn, as it is obviously designed to depict a woman as a sex object and make men sexually aroused, isn't this the definition of porn? A picture of a naked woman isn't necessarily porn, it is not what is shown that defines something as porn, it is the way in which it is displayed.

(sorry Vat69, that wasn't all aimed at you, sorry if it seemed that way because I quoted you)


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

if your offended by my avatar then are you also offended by miss_magicals? Magpies? tommo's? soulweavers old monkey one?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2004)

> miss_magicals?


A little


> Magpies?


a little


> tommo's?


I can't remember what his is.


> soulweavers old monkey one?


Yes, it did.

Do I sound conservative enough for you? Don't take offense, we're all different, I understand that, I'm sure if we look hard enough we'll all find something in everyone else that we don't like. We have a difference in opinion, that's fine, it doesn't make me dislike you. I think I've made that quite clear all along. This discussion isn't about telling you off about your avatar (at least to me), it's about discussing perceptions, the way thing influence society, etc etc etc.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

tommos one is my one with undies and bra on


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2004)

> tommos one is my one with undies and bra on



well then it was a very silly question


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

lol
magpies is just funny
mis_magikals is nice she looks powerfull!
Tommo is just taking the $hit out of you 
soulweavers was a bit gross but funny as all hell! wasn't sure if he was pissing or batting.......


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 22, 2004)

> magpies is just funny



yes, it even made a conservative sook like me laugh 



> mis_magikals is nice she looks powerfull!



that's not the word I'd use 



> Tommo is just taking the $hit out of you



yes, I realised that  That was funny too  :lol:



> soulweavers was a bit gross but funny as all hell! wasn't sure if he was urinating or batting.......



well, gross as hell, maybe mildly funny. You couldn't tell what he was doing? Hmm... was pretty damned clear to me! Maybe I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Hmm... was pretty damned clear to me! Maybe I have a dirty mind.



i don't have first hand monkey experience like you 
i was trying to keep a clean mind, yours may not be totally dirty..........but it is warped


----------



## Gregory (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm with Erin on this one.
Be buggered if I know what she said but I'll go with it anyway.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 22, 2004)

ah yes the power of suggestion!!!


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2004)

Haha Gregory, seems like I can count on you as a back up hey? :wink: 
Atleast if you're gunna follow blindly, you're following the right leader. Hahaha :lol: 
Seriously though, I appreciate the support. Thanks


----------



## peterescue (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry Sdaj but porn is porn in the way it is percieved.Not as you say in the way it is presented.
Porographic material is considered to be offensive, not risque', not sexy, sexual or any of those but offensive. Now if you have mixed any of those up with pornography then I suggest you spend some more time with your analyst. AND I take offence to your use of the term BAD in this context. What next, dirty? Get a grip man. Its a cartoon. Ive seen an add on primetime tv that measures the movement of a jogging womans breasts. Another for hayfever treatment has animated people and the womans breasts move(shock)(more shock, I think my wifes bouce when she runs). Sure it can be construed as titillating but thats all.
Peter


----------



## Tommo (Oct 22, 2004)

Bryony said:


> tommos one is my one with undies and bra on



 



> Tommo is just taking the $hit out of you



me? NEVER :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 22, 2004)

cheeky bugger


----------



## Tommo (Oct 22, 2004)

> cheeky buggger :wink:



:twisted:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 22, 2004)

tommo yours has big hips lol :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 22, 2004)

just like to say that the monkey works better on a black background, the white shows up better.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2004)

....and I've improved Tommos' avatar considerably since I shrunk it:lol: .........and yes she is a blonde :lol: :lol: :lol:....now!


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 22, 2004)

It is only a picture.............

Don't get me wrong but as mum to millions ( with the tummy and hips to match ) I use my avatar to portray what I would like to look like.........God what person in their right mind would say no to looking at a person like the ones portrayed in the avatars............The real me is nowhere near as georgus bodied as my avatar.........People pay millions to look like her

just remember
In australia we have freedom of choice.............This is my choice and if anyone has an issue with it then you can choose not to look at it.............

Hope this helps all those defending their avatars


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2004)

Miss_Magickal said:


> It is only a picture.............
> 
> Don't get me wrong but as mum to millions ( with the tummy and hips to match ) I use my avatar to portray what I would like to look like.........God what person in their right mind would say no to looking at a person like the ones portrayed in the avatars............The real me is nowhere near as georgus bodied as my avatar....



Shhhh...don't destroy the illusion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 22, 2004)

Look, I reckon u should all get a life. I laughed when I saw that Avatar! Let this thread die a natural death, for goodness sake!  Who really cares??? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2004)

When I got home this morning I caught the end of a show called Blokes World. And guess what ,there was naked ladies on there! Real ones too! Not just cartoons. I hope some of the people who posted on this thread didn't see it!!


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey greebs...............you shouldnt watch porn.................might burn your eyes out............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .........


----------



## Tommo (Oct 23, 2004)

OuZo said:


> tommo yours has big hips lol :lol:



mine doesnt have a blue ribbon to hide it


----------



## Cerion (Oct 23, 2004)

I can't see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Already_Gone (Oct 23, 2004)

All I can say is damn!!! What a stir this has caused!!

I bet if you guys had jugs like brys girl (or Magpie for that matter) you would be jumping around a fair bit!!!


----------



## OuZo (Oct 23, 2004)

> I bet if you guys had jugs like brys girl (or Magpie for that matter) you would be jumping around a fair bit!!!



now now we wouldnt want them to hit the floor now would we? lol 

i still luv that nova ad where the granny and her man are sitting at the table and she flashes him...and he puts his head under the table to look lol :lol:


----------



## snakegirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi guys, I have to say something I am a woman with three children, aged 5,7,8. None of my children go on the internet and none of them watch me while I am on the internet. by the way Sdaji none of my girls get dressed up like prostitutes either, but then I have to agree with it I have seen girls more in the age bracket of 12 onwards who do look like what you said.

Bryony's sexy bouncey woman... I was shocked but not because i personnally was offended (I am a woman too) but because of how cheeky it is... Bryony if you want have it. It is not offensive, sure has changed my opinion of Sdaji sounds like my 70 year old father... unfortunately i have to agree with his principal on morals, but I this is an adult site? We all have to sign on and register ourselves as adults to participate.

Bryony - I stand with you

YeeHaa look how many pages + you have had Bryony - you are a superstar.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2004)

> When I got home this morning I caught the end of a show called Blokes World. And guess what ,there was naked ladies on there! Real ones too! Not just cartoons. I hope some of the people who posted on this thread didn't see it!!



That is absolutely disgusting Greebs!! Pssst, when's it on next? :twisted:


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not sure Phil but it was a very funny show, I will be sure to set the VCR next time.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 23, 2004)

She is a blonde moose,you were right on there matey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn she's lost her bouce...


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 23, 2004)

Brilliant...................I love it...............so will the guys.....................


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 23, 2004)

looks like she has a bad case of pimples or something now lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

HEY HEY!!! wow this is a long thing. first time i have seen this topic. HUGE!!! look at the interest in it!!


----------



## rockman (Oct 23, 2004)

i have just finished reading 13 pages of why this world is going to crap . it seems that the minority rules and that we should comply to there wants and needs . for the few that can't seem to get over this , LEAVE OR GROW UP , you see a cartoon and you think its going to make some-one think she is just a simple female , you must lead a fairly sheltered life , i really do feel sorry for the few objecting , the first time i seen it , i laughed , a bit of humor goes a long way now-adays , any-way i have had my bitch , keep it up


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Hehe, i didn't read it all, way to long, i just skimmed it.


----------



## Moclobe (Oct 24, 2004)

If you can't beat them join em


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> If you can't beat them join em



rofl :lol:


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 24, 2004)

pmsrotflmao

classic


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> for the few that can't seem to get over this , LEAVE OR GROW UP , you see a cartoon and you think its going to make some-one think she is just a simple female



You seem to be missing something here. I didn't see anyone suggest that Bryony herself was simple, it is the avatar which is a depiction of a simple female. BTW, I am not a skink hugging my finger.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> If you can't beat them join em



*sigh*


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

what's happening to the poor girl? :twisted:

:roll: :lol:


----------



## womas4me (Oct 24, 2004)

nice avatar moclobe. Is that you by any chance. If so you are very flexible.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 24, 2004)

Sdaji, your avatar is a snake with breasts.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> Sdaji, your avatar is a snake with breasts



Yours appears to be the face of a carnivourous bird. What's your point?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2004)

ROTFLMAO - I really wasn't expecting the blonde 'spotted' bombshell to make an appearance here:lol: I tried to get the spots out but hell, nobody is perfect! :wink:


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 24, 2004)

> What's your point?


----------



## Tommo (Oct 24, 2004)

800th post, 200 more to go


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> 800th post, 200 more to go



I'm sure you'll bouce your way right there.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2004)

bounce bounce

it's good to see all the collective minds come together and produce 14 pages of part dribble and whine,mostly laughs and even some logical common sense from the majority...raoflmfao


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> it's good to see all the collective minds come together and produce 14 pages of part dribble and whine,mostly laughs and even some logical common sense from the majority...raoflmfao



We all agree that the world is full of stupid people right? Well, doesn't that mean that the majority would be wrong?


----------



## NoOne (Oct 24, 2004)

Mother of god please....its done, gone, finished who cares...this is a reptiles site....its pretty sad when this topic can go for this long.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> Mother of god please....its done, gone, finished who cares...this is a reptiles site....its pretty sad when this topic can go for this long.



Feel free to leave the thread  I don't read all of them. This is the non reptile section btw


----------



## NoOne (Oct 24, 2004)

Well if people can be offended by a cartoon avatar that they don't have to look at...then i'm offended by the length of this thread :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

> then i'm offended by the length of this thread



I don't believe you, and if true, it would be ironic, as you're adding to it


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2004)

yo lmao


----------



## NoOne (Oct 24, 2004)

Well exactly.

Thats how pointless this thread is.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2004)

so what is the point of this thread? I saw 2 very good ones...


----------



## NoOne (Oct 24, 2004)

LMAO browny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

ok, so this thred is now finished?? thanks god. i 2 was getting a bit annoyed/amazed at the length of dribble.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm amazed at how much whinging people have done over this thread. In your own words, get over it.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats good coming from the the person who has made every second post since the thread started.....lmao :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 25, 2004)

come on guys..... chill 8) 

Have another drink and relax.....  :lol: 

or perhaps a scoob if you are into it.... :shock: 

cheers..........


----------



## Slateman (Oct 25, 2004)

This is second time I visited this thread. Looks like some people have lot of time on their hands. LOL
I cvan see load of nothingness here. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 25, 2004)

I KNOW I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE ALL OVER AND FORGOTTEN BY NOW......I HAVE NOT EVEN BEEN ON HERE TO HELP CONTINUE IT 
OH WELL


----------



## instar (Oct 25, 2004)

And what a mighty big load it is too Slatey, Crikey! :lol:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 25, 2004)

bryony your avatar is still mesmerising. 
I think we can get this thread to go on forever.


----------



## Bryony (Oct 25, 2004)

may the bounce be with you........

the never ending bounce

this is a bouncee that never ends...it just goes on and on my friends, some people started bouncing not knowing what it was and they will continue bouncing just because this is a bounce that never ends...it just goes on and on my friends, some people started bouncing not knowing what it was and they will continue bouncing just because this is a bounce that never ends...it just goes on and on my friends, some people started bouncing not knowing what it was and they will continue bouncing just because this is a bounce that never ends...it just goes on and on my friends, some people started bouncing not knowing what it was and they will continue bouncing just because........


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 25, 2004)

Go shari lewis..............

Must be lambchops influence...........................This thread might have nothing to give to the world but I think it is funny...............and for someone like me to think something is funny and not stupid means alot...........

I dont handle fools well, but, I love this thread................

Keep it going Bry



Boounce Bounce Bounce


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2004)

I won't let it die! :lol: :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol::lol: :lol::lol: :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 25, 2004)

everyone else has posted here. Just putting my 2 cents worth in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregory (Oct 25, 2004)

Shari Lewis? Lambchop?..... you must be very very old Miss M??


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2004)

Alternatively...


----------



## Gregory (Oct 25, 2004)

Or.........


----------



## Greebo (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww man, that's the second time this week I've heard that.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 25, 2004)

ah man pmsfl,nothin mucch better than a good ol belly laugh aye....why let it die are you against humour or something?

bounce bounce bounce bounce


----------



## Magpie (Oct 25, 2004)

bounce?
avatar?
I don't get it


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 25, 2004)

Not surprising if you look like that avatar of yours Mag


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 25, 2004)

[/url]


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah gregory............so old....................lmao..................29 is ancient in these here parts.............my daughter used to watch lambchop when she was a bub and she is the ripe old age of 6 now...........


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 26, 2004)

No she just hangs around an old bloke.....  

We may remember when they were first on... but a few years ago they had a newer series of them on abc...

cheers


----------



## Bryony (Oct 26, 2004)

love the cartoons!!!!!!!!!!!

lamb chops play along where kids come to have some fun.........


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2004)

These are the only lambchops I know of! :roll: Or muttonchops :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Now your just carrying on like a porkchop moosie!!! LOL :lol: :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2004)

...ohhh hang on there is another variety! :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Oct 26, 2004)

oh no!!!!!!
lamb chop?

mmmmm crummbed lamb cutlettes


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2004)

Lutdz said:


> - logical discussion only



I'm trying, I'm trying :wink:


----------



## earthmother (Oct 26, 2004)

*RE: Re: Bryony*

With bad eyesight, Magpies avatar looks like he's got 2 of his baldy heads down his shirt. 
Em x


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 26, 2004)

woo hoo..................i kicked some life back in.................that is one hell of a mutton chop...............

and yes i do hang round with an old man...........go razza...................


bouncey bouncey bouncey


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Oct 26, 2004)

i have seen some decent breasts on men ......but magpie takes the cake................lmao


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 28, 2004)

I think lady snake takes the cake for snakes


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 29, 2004)

what happened to bryony's avatar
????????????????????????????


----------

